
'Intelligent' oil droplet navigates chemical maze - ca98am79
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18391-intelligent-oil-droplet-navigates-chemical-maze.html
======
gus_massa
The video is interesting, but the possible application to a cure of cancer is
directly ridiculous.

